# Problems with mice sizes



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok av had a problem with an online surplier that i ordered from with mouse sizes he says its done on weight not what they look like as to me fuzzys should have a little hair why there called fuzzys so can people say what they think there are from left to right please


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

the red ones on the right are pinkies, the 2 white ones some places call them fluffs others still class them as fuzzies until they're old enough to open their eyes, the ones at the in between stage look like fuzzies to me but different suppliers seem to have slighly different takes on mouse sizes they weren't all sent as the same size though, were they?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

they where menbt to be the same size and the surpiler is saying its done on weight and my argument is if its done on weight then the fuzzys as there ment to be some are double the weight of others ok i can use them as the monitors will eat them but i bought fuzzy and needed fuzzy sizes for me snakes and some of them are to small for some snakes and 2 wee for others so cant use them for what they where bought for

edited to say i know there pinkies on the right as they where ordered i put them there to show the size its all the other ones am on about


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

It looks like 2 hoppers (the white furry ones), 3 fuzzies (the three above the two white ones), 5 large pinkies (middle) and a handfull of pinkies (right hand side). 

Fuzzies are generally the stage between being a large pinkie and a hairy non weaned eyes shut mouse, they are called fuzzies because they have a very slight covering of fuzzy hair, So basically if they dont have a covering of fine hair then they are large pinkies, the two white ones have gone past fuzzie stage and are now hoppers or also known as fluffs.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok so there not all fuzzys then apart from the pinkies and i cant see how they can say there fuzzys because of weight when there all diffrent sizes


----------

